

 First Round Capital to open NYC office - prakash
http://redeye.firstround.com/2009/10/i-believe-that-as-the-world-has-gotten-flatter-over-the-last-decade-its-created-a-big-opportunity-for-venture-in.html?awesm=frc.vc_8J&utm_campaign=firstroundcapital&utm_medium=frc.vc-twitter&utm_source=brizzly.com&utm_content=bookmarklet-twitter

======
ashishk
I've always liked FRC.

In particular, Josh Kopelman (a managing partner) is very impressive:

<http://www.firstround.com/team/jkopelman.html>

------
matthewer
Lets all hold hands and start praying that more seed capital comes to NYC.

